# Paph. lowii and willhenianii seed pod



## Tanner. C (Jun 23, 2017)

How many months before either would be ready for green pod? I heard 4-5 for lowii but was going to wait around 7 months for both.


----------



## Marius Titulesc (Jul 10, 2017)

About 6 months for both if you ask me.


----------

